# This goes out to Mrs.Packman!!!: brown smokey eye...pic HEAVY



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrs. Packman(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol) put out an AMAZING tutorial on the basic smokey eye! Im going back to basics working on my blending and packing!!! and her tut was just what I needed!!!




EYES:
Rubenesque~Paint pot 
Constructivist ~Paintpot
Twinks~e/s
Down Brown~e/s
Jardin Aires~Piggie
Bountiful Brown~Powerpoint Eye pencil
Prep+Prime Lash 
Brownette~Plushlash Mascara 
#22 lashes 

BROWS:
Cinnamon~Brow Finisher
Lingering~Brow Pencil 
NC40~Moisture (blend outline brows) 

FACE:
Oil Control 
Prep+Prime Face 
NC40~Studio Tech Foundation SO PALE IN WINTER 
MSF~Medium 
Star!~Iridescent Pressed Powder (highlight)
MSF~Global Glow (contour)
Coppertone Blush 

LIPS
NC 40 Foundation 
Medium blot powder 
Lip Conditioner Stick 
Naked Space L/g​









































 thanks for stopping by!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 26, 2009)

you are so pretty. this look suits you very well.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 26, 2009)

Amazing!  I have to find the tutorial now.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful! Proves again that there is definitely a place for brown mascara. It makes the look here!


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 26, 2009)

First, I want to say that your eyes are amazing -so pretty!!

Your makeup is great, I love the eyeshadow, but I also really like how nice your foundation looks on you. Your skin just looks really creamy and lovely. Great job!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jan 26, 2009)

subtle but SO PRETTY!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Amazing!  I have to find the tutorial now._

 
here it is... she used black _74YouTube - Dramatic Smokey Look


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 26, 2009)

As always...you look amazingly beautiful


----------



## devin (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful!! you did a great job! your eyebrows are fierce!


----------



## Phannimal (Jan 26, 2009)

I love it! I've been searching for a look like this...something subtle yet sultry. You rock!


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 26, 2009)

You look beautiful! I love everything about this look!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!  You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 26, 2009)

You look so pretty!


----------



## shootout (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow you look amazing.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 26, 2009)

Hot damn! I love it.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 26, 2009)

You look beautiful! gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 26, 2009)

OMGGG!!!! how freakin' fabulous are you?!!  I LOVE the look on you using  brown.  and your eyes are GORGEOUS!!!  this look really brings them out.

and your skin looks AMAZING!! so healthy

girl, you blew me straight up out the water with this.  i need to see more looks from you!


----------



## Taj (Jan 26, 2009)

sexy !!!


----------



## xxMACxx81 (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't help it, I look at those pictures, and you remind me of a Lioness. Fierce, Proud, and Graceful!

You look amazing! But.. you already know that


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrs. Packman is the shiznit! I love her tutorials as well


----------



## Solace (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy crap you're gorgeous.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful look and you look so pretty!!! Your eyes really pop outta your head with this look. I also love mrs.packman and sub to her. She is the bizness!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 26, 2009)

You look gorgeous


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

what an awesome recreation of the original look. You're a beauty


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 26, 2009)

You did a great job, fab, fab look !


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 26, 2009)

amazing gorgeous look!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 26, 2009)

This is so _friggin'_ *gorgeous*!!!  

And yes, I love MsPackman's tuts...fabulous!


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 26, 2009)

This look is gorgeous.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh my God, your ridiculously beautiful!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 26, 2009)

You have such a baby face. Beautiful look!


----------



## simplykat (Jan 26, 2009)

gotdamn, you are gorgeous! i loveee this look


----------



## fintia (Jan 26, 2009)

soo pretty


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 26, 2009)

love. love LOVE LOVE LOOOVVE IT!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 26, 2009)

So fierce!! *runs off to find tutorial*


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 26, 2009)

ooo sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your eyes are so hypnotic.


----------



## brownubian (Jan 26, 2009)

This looks so pretty on you...loving your brows also. I am so upset that they discontinued the cinnamon brow finisher...it was my favorite!


----------



## NauteeJo (Jan 26, 2009)

your eyes are gorgeous


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownubian* 

 
_This looks so pretty on you...loving your brows also. I am so upset that they discontinued the cinnamon brow finisher...it was my favorite!_

 
AHHH they did!!!! lol I moved to Korea and b4 I moved I bought about 20 lol


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 27, 2009)

sooooooooooooooooooo hot


----------



## drieyes (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!  You look amazing...


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 27, 2009)

You are sooooooo beautiful!!!  This look was made for you!  I love it!


----------



## caramelo23 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Your eyes look stunning!!!


----------



## shandhra (Jan 27, 2009)

so cute!!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 27, 2009)

holy crap you're freakin beautiful.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 27, 2009)

your eye color is gorgeous.


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jan 28, 2009)

whoa, you already have the prettiest eyes but the subtle browns and how well you smoked it all out are really amazing


----------



## MrsGooch (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW...you are PUUUURTY!!!


----------



## Debbie (Jan 28, 2009)

Girl...what I would pay to have your eyes.  Your face makeup is flawless as well as your eyes.


----------



## fingie (Jan 28, 2009)

You are stunning!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn your sexy woman! Especially those full lips of yours


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 28, 2009)

You really have one of the most wonderful green pair of eyes I have ever seen.


----------



## nico (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning! I love brown smokey looks


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 29, 2009)

wow really pretty! i love browns so much


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 29, 2009)

U look soooo pretty i love your brows!


----------



## The_N (Jan 30, 2009)

very pretty and you have beautiful eyes! =)


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

your eyes are mesmerizing!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Jan 30, 2009)

You have such amazing eyes! I really like how you used brown mascara too. So lovely!


----------



## p3nut (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! the third last photo is so sexy!!!


----------



## mac*lover (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful eyes wow!! girl you are hot!!!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jan 31, 2009)

you need to be a model. right now.


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 7, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ilafa (Feb 7, 2009)

You look wonderful! Brown mascara works so great with this look!


----------



## jmj2k (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow! You look beautiful.  You should do a tut...


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 7, 2009)

You have gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## ecberger (Feb 8, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOVE this!
so amazing!
<3
placement please? TIA


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 8, 2009)

Your eyes are stunning!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Feb 9, 2009)

well arent you jus beautiful....


----------



## Nox (Feb 9, 2009)

*FAINTS*

I LOVE your face (and your makeup is nice too)!  It's so beautiful.  Girl, I must have those lips.  You totally owned this look, it's fabulous.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 10, 2009)

i love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Smith (Feb 12, 2009)

absolutely gorge!!!!! you look amazing!!!!


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 12, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 13, 2009)

Gorgeous! looks so amazing on you


----------



## nongoma (Feb 13, 2009)

how gorgeous are you?!!?


----------



## pyxystixx (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG you have such a pretty, fresh face...gorgeous!


----------



## Arshia (Feb 13, 2009)

i looove ur eyes, ur lips ur skin!! omggshh ur freking gorgeous!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 13, 2009)

Gorgeous! That blending is amazing and you eyes are just the prettiest colour!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks AMAZING on you. holy moley, you are STUNNING. what a knockout. you need to be on a MAC ad. like, now.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 15, 2009)

Those brows are KILLER!!!!, I love those, they set the off the look!


----------



## aziza (Feb 17, 2009)

Whoa...this is wayyy to gorgeous!


----------



## koretta (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow... you are fantastic!!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Feb 19, 2009)

good golly you are so beautiful~


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 20, 2009)

You are drop dead gorgeous! Those eyes kill girl!


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 20, 2009)

i love your eyes! that's my favorite eyecolor.


----------



## AnaPR (Feb 20, 2009)

that is hot.  compliments your skin and eyes SO well!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!  You have stunning lips and eyes.


----------



## bsquared (Feb 20, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Morosity (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh gosh you are so beautiful!, you remind me a bit of Rihanna / Naomi Campbell - you have the same fiercely stunning beauty. 

Wonderful makeup skills too!, I think it's safe to say I'm incredibly jealous! hehe.


----------



## mslips (Feb 22, 2009)

yer gorgeous! i wish i had yer eye color...you actually have tyra's eyes lol


----------



## daniellefc (Feb 22, 2009)

That look is fab! And you are gorgeous, girl. I love it!


----------

